# Need Sat Troubleshooting Help



## Mendez.CD (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey All, 
I'm in the process of trying to retrofit a sat. unit in my fiance's 06 jetta, but so far I've only gotten the "No Sat Radio" error. I bought one of Ed Basile's harness and the quality is great, so I have to assume that the problem is something I'm doing incorrectly. Here are photos of the wiring I've done. 
This image shows the wire taps used to tap into the Can Bus wires on the main harness. Please note in this photo, the harness is upside down. 








This photo shows the main harness with the blue satellite connector in the #4 quadrant (connector had to be purchased).








This photo shows the back of the blue satellite connector. 








This photo shows how I've grounded the harness. 








Hopefully, someone can point out an error I've made somewhere and I can get this thing fixed. At this point, I'm terribly frustrated. 


_Modified by Mendez.CD at 2:31 PM 3-28-2009_


----------



## Mendez.CD (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Need Sat Troubleshooting Help (Mendez.CD)*

Well, it turns out that the wiring is not the issue. A circuit checker has proven that. So, does anyone know of any Vag Com issues that may be causing this? I know the module might be bad but it's so new, it's still got the factory satellite subscription active. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vdubnick (Nov 29, 2004)

why in the hell would you use wire taps (which are prone to contact resistance issues) on data wires????? WTF?
dont be lazy and just solder it the first time. trust me it will save headaches later on.


----------

